# Painting of Pharaoh & Paco



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I finally got my hands on Pharaoh!!! :lol: 
Here's a Paintings of Pammie's Pharaoh & Paco.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They look so life like!  Another masterpeice!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

OH MY GOSH THEIR EXPRESSIONS ARE SO ADORABLE!!! This is definitely one of my FAVORITES of your paintings.  L.O.V.E. it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks amazing, as always, and I absolute ADORE Pharaoh! You did so awesome with him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! Larry - some of the things I learned while working on Betty Blue really helped with Pharaoh! That fur!!! :lol:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i was so pleased when it arrived this morning you have done a fantastic job x


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

pammie said:


> i was so pleased when it arrived this morning you have done a fantastic job x


Thank you SO much!! I loved working on them.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful as always!! You always do such an amazing job! They are so cute!

We are going to have you paint our little Niblet one of these days...we just never can decide on what size and which adorable picture to have you paint! decisions...decisions...


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

oh my gosh! so great! you are DEFINITELY going to have to do Dexter some day!  (if you'd like)


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

PJ....these are absolutely awesome. Another GREAT job. They look so life like. You have an incredible talent.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! I really enjoyed myself.  

And Dexter...what do you mean "if" I'd like? I'd LOVE to paint the little cutie-pie! I want to paint everyone's babies for them. Wish I had more arms, or more time or less "job". :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i *LOFF* it. cannot wait till Henry takes a good enough pic worth painting!  :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, simply awesome painting.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As always, your talent amazes me!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I honestly thought they were real and it was a picture to compare it to the painting!!! Wow PJ, definitely one of your best so far!


----------

